# PCI-1750 Karte  Advantech 16DI /16 DO



## Rudi (7 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer PCI-1750 Karte von Advantech.

Nach Einbau in Rechner und prüfen der DI stelle ich fest das alle DI auf high stehen ohne das irgendein Eingang / Ausgang angeschlossen ist.
Ich war der Meinung ohne Anschluß sind alle low.

Was kann ich da falsch machen ?
Oder ist das so ok ?
Komme leider nicht mit der englischen Beschreibung klar.
Eingänge sind bei mir mit +24V angedacht.
Ausgänge auch falls das so möglich ist.
Wer kann sich das mal ansehen. 

http://www.advantech.com.tw/product...O-and-3-ch-Counter-PCI-Card/mod_1-2MLHBG.aspx  Wie gesagt ich kann nich so gut englisch.


Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2009)

*Mach mal ein Leerzeichen hinter dem Link*

Hallo,

du solltest den Link korrigieren und das abschließende "Wie" durch ein Leerzeichen trennen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## argv_user (7 Februar 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit einer PCI-1750 Karte von Advantech.
> 
> ...


 

Du machst nichts falsch.
Unbeschaltete Eingänge sind bei dieser Karte immer 1, denn der Eingangs-Optokoppler invertiert.
24V an den Eingängen liefert 1, 0V eine 0.

An die Ausgänge kannst Du auch 24V anschließen, allerdings vertragen die soweit ich sehe max. 200mA.

(PCI-1750 User Manual Seite 16+17)
http://download.advantech.com/unzipfunc/Unzip/1-9JRWU/PCI-1750_ed1.pdf

So, noch viel Spaß beim "Basteln". Und korrigiere den Link, wie QM schon sagte...


----------



## Rudi (7 Februar 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Du machst nichts falsch.
> Unbeschaltete Eingänge sind bei dieser Karte immer 1, denn der Eingangs-Optokoppler invertiert.
> 24V an den Eingängen liefert 1, 0V eine 0.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank,
Tut mir leid aber ich verstehe nicht was der Unterschied ist zwischen OV am Eingang und nicht beschalten. Kann mir das noch mal einer erklären. Die 24 V kann ich doch von einer externen Spannungsquelle nehmen ?
Leider verstehe ich auch die dargestellte Ausgangsbeschaltung nicht.
Meine Vorstellung:
Externe 24V + an COM1 und COM2
24V - an IGND (was immer das auch heist)
Ausgangskoppelrelais + an IDO0 ....IDO15, - an 24V-
Ist das so ok. Wird der Ausgang auch invertiert?


----------



## argv_user (7 Februar 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> Tut mir leid aber ich verstehe nicht was der Unterschied ist zwischen OV am Eingang und nicht beschalten. Kann mir das noch mal einer erklären.


 
Wenn der Eingang auf 0V liegt, fließt durch die Diode im Optokoppler ein Strom. Sie leuchtet, und der Transistor schaltet durch.
Ist der Eingang aber offen, so leuchtet die Diode nicht. Gleiches gilt wenn am Eingang eine Spannung von mindestens 5V anliegt.



Rudi schrieb:


> Die 24 V kann ich doch von einer externen Spannungsquelle nehmen ?


 
Ja.



Rudi schrieb:


> Leider verstehe ich auch die dargestellte Ausgangsbeschaltung nicht.
> Meine Vorstellung:
> Externe 24V + an COM1 und COM2
> 24V - an IGND (was immer das auch heist)
> ...


 
Angenommen Du verwendest den Ausgang 0.

Die Last, also zB Relaisspule, wird mit einem Anschluss an IDO0 geklemmt,
mit dem anderen an +24V. An IGND kommt der Masseanschluss der externen Spannungsquelle. 
COM1 ist die Kathode der eingebauten Freilaufdiode (eine gemeinsame für die Ausgänge 0..7).
Die kommt auch an die +24V.

Wenn jetzt auf den Port eine 1 ausgeben wird,
so schaltet der Transistor durch, und durch die Spule fließt ein Strom.


----------



## Rudi (7 Februar 2009)

Hallo argv_user , vielen Dank !!



argv_user schrieb:


> Wenn der Eingang auf 0V liegt, fließt durch die Diode im Optokoppler ein Strom. Sie leuchtet, und der Transistor schaltet durch.
> Ist der Eingang aber offen, so leuchtet die Diode nicht. Gleiches gilt wenn am Eingang eine Spannung von mindestens 5V anliegt.
> .


 
Also 0V ist Potential von GND ?
Der im Manual dargestellte Widerstand gehört also parallel zu meiner 24V Eingangsspannung ?





argv_user schrieb:


> Angenommen Du verwendest den Ausgang 0.
> 
> Die Last, also zB Relaisspule, wird mit einem Anschluss an IDO0 geklemmt,
> mit dem anderen an +24V. An IGND kommt der Masseanschluss der externen Spannungsquelle.
> ...


 
Das habe ich jetzt verstanden. Es wird also das negative Potential durchgesteuert ? Ich habe immer gedacht der + wird hier geschalten.
Liegt aber an meinen fehlenden Elektronikkentnissen.

Bitte wenn möglich noch mal bestätigen ob das so jetzt stimmt wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Rudi (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo argv_user , vielen Dank !!

Habe alles nach Deiner Beschreibung angeschlossen. 
Jetzt funktioniert alles !!
Hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------

